# [SR] Koji stampac..

## paleksic

Vas savet u vezi kupovine istog? Do nedavno bio je to matori Epson LQ 570+ Koji nazaslost vise nije ispravan. Konkretno me zanima podrska za HP LaserJet 1020? Hvala

----------

## rnd

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020

Mozda bolje da uzmes neki drugi HP-ov model.

----------

## rnd

http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=HP

Gadjaj neki model iz prve kolone.

----------

## paleksic

Neki od modela iz prve kolone ( Perfectly Supported ) konkretno mislim na LaserJat seriju od Hewlett Packard su strasno skupi. Kao sto je 1022 model tamo predstavljen kao low-tech ovde nosi cenu oko 200+ eura. Dok je druge iz 4~5 serije sudeci prema rezultatima pretrage na www.pcberza.co.yu jako tesko naci u ponudi. @rnd sta mislis o ovom  modelu

----------

## lvuletic

Ma jel ima neki krsteni koji ide na paralelni port a ne kosta djavo i po?

Smucile su mi se USB varijante...

----------

